# Has anyone here heard of this stuff?



## texasgirl (Apr 16, 2005)

*Ganocafe Has anyone here heard of this stuff?*

Ganoderma. They have healthy coffee and supplements.
One is suppose to help you lose weight. You can find all kinds of sites with them when you put in ganoderma in the search.
No, I am not trying to advertise, as I said, search and look on ANY site. I got a free sample of the gano cafe 3in1 and it was pretty good. But, I have spent so much money on different weight loss programs, excersise programs and I don't want to get into something else without hearing from a real person that has actually tried any of these. I can find all kinds of testimonials on their sites, but, it's too easy to show the good or faked and not the bad.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 16, 2005)

never heard of it, but I think derma referns to the skin the first part of the word, no clue.  if you find a link, let us  know.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's the first link that comes up on the search. It pretty much tells what Ganoderma is.
But I put a couple of others that actually sell the products containing this stuff.


First link    http://kokorocentre.com/ganoderma/ 

http://www.realgoodcoffee.com/products.html

http://www.ganoderma-coffee.net/


----------



## Chef Wil (May 14, 2005)

Thank goodness, I was afraid it was going to be another super high priced coffee bean that had been pre-digested by something or other. I'm kind of skeptical about a fungi that's called an herb tho.


----------



## texasgirl (May 14, 2005)

I tried the free sample of the 3 in 1, it really is good. It has just the right amout of sugar and cream. Not too sweet at all.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 15, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I have spent so much money on different weight loss programs, excersise programs and I don't want to get into something else without hearing from a real person that has actually tried any of these.


 
If you want to lose weight, without throwing your body out of balance, and maintain your weight loss here is what you do: eat a balanced diet of less calories than you expend each day.

1-lb is 3,500 calories. For every 3,500 calories you eat over what you expend - you gain a pound. For every 3,500 calories you burn over what you consume - you lose a pound. For example - if you eat 3,500 calories per day and only burn 2,850 - you'll gain a pound every week. If, on the other hand, you burn 2850 calories per day and only consume 1200 ... you should lose about a pound every 3 days.

There will be some fluctuations .... but a balanced diet will give you sustained weight management.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm bumping this back up, since we have gotten more members. Maybe someone else has heard of it now.


----------

